# French citizen living in the US & marrying US citizen



## davefrenchfry (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Here's my status;
I am a French citizen. I've been living in the States for the past 4 years. I have a O-1 Visa (artist) that expires May 2013. I am engaged to a US citizen and getting married soon. We are both living in the US and don't plan on moving outside of the country.

Once we get married by law and get the certificate of marriage, what are the next steps and what documents will have to be filled out?
I've done a lot of research online (USCIS, forums etc..) and it's still pretty confusing. You're gonna tell me this is what immigration lawyers are for but I would like to know a few things before taking that step.

If I understand right, once we get married and get the certificate of marriage, my wife and I will have to fill out:
- form I-130 (US citizen fills that up to prove our relationship, our marriage)
- form I-485 (to apply for the green card/permanent residence)

Is that it? Is there anything else we need to fill out in order for us to be married and me to stay in the country once my visa expires? 

In the meantime, we'll also get the paper work done for our marriage to be validated and recognized in France. 

Thank you for your time!
Dave


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Adjusting Status - including concurrent 1-130


----------



## davefrenchfry (Oct 15, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> Adjusting Status - including concurrent 1-130


Thank you!
So the only documents to fill out would be:
I-485 Application To Register Permanent Residence or Adjust Status
G-325A Biographic Information
I-864 Affidavit of Support
I-765 Application for Employment Authorization _(what's the difference between the 765 form and the 485 if they're both for the greencard and work permit?)_
I-131 Application for Travel Document _ (if I wanna travel outside of the country and being able to come back while waiting for the petition)_
I-130 Application


Thanks again, that website helped a lot.


----------

